# Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

*Bitte erst vollständig lesen:*

Ich würde es mal ganz interessant finden, nach der Wahl zu sehen, in wie weit die PCGH-Community die deutsche Gesellschaft insgesamt politisch repräsentiert. 
Deshalb starte ich hier heute um 18:00, also genau 2 Wochen vor dem Ende  der Wahl eine Abstimmung. *Die Abstimmung läuft bis Sonntag  24.09.2017 um 18:00*. (wird manuell geschlossen, da sich keine  extakte Zeit festlegen lässt)

Dort sollt ihr mal angeben, welche Partei (2. Stimme) ihr wählt, bzw. als Briefwähler schon gewählt habt. Das ganze sollte natürlich der Wahrheit entsprechen, wenn hinterher die "Partei" bei 20% liegt, würde das schon auffallen. 

Damit auch die Nichtwähler repräsentiert werden und wir auf eine, zumindest von der Anzahl der Umfrageteilnehmer (>1000) repräsentative Statistik kommen, habe ich zusätzlich zu den Parteien noch den Punkt "Nichtwähler" am Ende hinzufügen. Die Parteien selbst werden Alphabetisch geordnet. Insgesamt sollen 42 Parteien zur Wahl stehen, CDU/CSU sind allerdings zusammengefasst. 

Wichtig ist mir, das die Abstimmung wie bei der echten Wahl geheim ist. Deshalb wird das Ergebnis erst am Ende angezeigt und auch die Stimmverteilung bleibt anonym. 

Deshalb sollte auch bevor das Ergebnis hier feststeht, keiner in diesem Thread "seine Wahl" posten, um niemanden zu beeinflussen. Wer das unbedingt will, kann dies nach der Abstimmung in diesem Thread tun. Für allgemeine Diskussionen zur Bundestagswahl 2017 gibt es schon diesen Thread: Die Bundestagswahl 2017
Kommentare in diesem Thread sollen also bitte bis zum Ende der Abstimmung unterbleiben und werden kommentarlos ausgeblendet. Im Wiederholungsfall gäbe es dann auch Punkte. 
Bei Kritik an der Umfrage selbst (Fehler im Text, vergessene Partei, o.ä.) würde ich um eine PN an mich bitten. 

Da einige Parteien dafür bekannt sind Bots einzusetzen möchte ich noch mal auf die Multiaccountregel hinweisen:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *5. Erstellung von Zweit-Accounts*
> Jeder Benutzer darf nur einen Account anlegen. Das Teilen von Accounts mit anderen Personen („Account-Sharing“) ist untersagt. Wird ein Zweit-Account festgestellt, wird der Benutzer aufgefordert, hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen. Erfolgt eine plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account gesperrt und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen. Erfolgt keine Stellungnahme, wird der neue Account gesperrt und der alte Account erhält zusätzlich Strafpunkte. Liegen hinreichende Anzeichen dafür vor, dass der Zweit-Account einen Verstoß gegen Maßnahmen der Moderation/Administration (z.B. eine temporäre Sperre des Erst-Accounts) darstellt oder zum Begehen von Verstößen gegen die Forenregeln erstellt wurde, so kann neben dem Zweit-Account auch der Erst-Account ohne Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme des Users dauerhaft gesperrt werden. Diese Regel findet analog Anwendung auf User, deren Erst-Account bereits dauerhaft gesperrt wurde.
> Im Falle einer Sperre ist die Administration über die bereitgestellte E-Mail-Adresse Extreme-forum@pcgameshardware.de zu kontaktieren. Neu erstellte Zweitaccounts sind nicht notwendig und stellen einen weiteren Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln dar.




Liste der Parteien: Parteien Bundestagswahl 2017 - Welche Parteien stehen zur Wahl?

Edit1: Umfrage offen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 -Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*

*Auswertung der Ergebnisse:

*(Wird vermutlich erst am Montag nach der Wahl erfolgen, da ich an dem Sonntag unterwegs bin. Ihr dürft dann aber gerne schon mal die Zahlen der Umfrage diskutieren)


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2017)

Ich hab mal meine Stimme abgegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2017)

Fehlt da nicht noch "Die Partei" in der Liste der wählbaren Parteien?


----------



## Tengri86 (10. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht noch "Die Partei" in der Liste?



ist doch



Partei für Arbeit, Rechtsstaat, Tierschutz, Elitenförderung und basisdemokratische Initiative (Die PARTEI


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ist doch
> 
> 
> 
> Partei für Arbeit, Rechtsstaat, Tierschutz, Elitenförderung und basisdemokratische Initiative (Die PARTEI



Ah da, hab ich wohl schlicht übersehen. 
Naja, die Liste ist auch recht lang.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Um auch die kleinen Parteien zu repräsentieren, habe ich alle aufgenommen. s.o.

Dabei habe ich aber darauf verzichtet, die größeren Parteien an den Anfang zu setzen, wie das z.B. bei den Stimmzetteln der Fall ist, weil ich finde, dass dies eine unfaire Behandlung gegenüber den kleineren Parteien ist.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2017)

*Anmerkung*: Diskussion über Wertigkeit der Stimmen in den anderen Wahl-Thread verschoben.

_Bitte stimmt aber trotzdem weiter ab und geht natürlich zur Wahl. _


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2017)

Habe auch mal mein Kreuz wahrheitsgemäß gemacht


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2017)

Machmal hinne will wissen  wie unser Forum User abgestimmt haben 

Was nur 32 Teilnehmer


----------



## Kindercola (25. September 2017)

Brav noch das Kreuz gesetzt


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2017)

Sind aber nur 38 Teilnehmer


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sind aber nur 38 Teilnehmer



Du brauchst mehr Accounts.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

Ist ja auch eine geheime Wahl


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Irgendwie ein wenig sinnlos, wenn nach der Wahl hier noch gewählt wird


----------



## Kindercola (25. September 2017)

Wieso sinnlos? Vielleicht wählt der Durchschnitts-PCGH-User ja anders als der Durchschnittsbürger


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Aber dann beeinflusst die richtige Wahl diese hier


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Mittlerweile ist die Umfrage automatisch geschlossen.

Aussagen lassen sich nicht treffen, mit nicht einmal 50 Teilnehmern. Ich hatte da eher mit einem n=1000 gerechnet. Deshalb bringt auch eine Auswertung der konkreten Zahlen nichts. 

Man kann nur Vermutungen darüber anstellen, warum die SPD und CDU im Vergleich so gering vertreten sind. Dies lässt sich möglicherweise mit dem Altersschnitt im Forum und einem geringeren politischen Interesse der Stammwähler begründen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2017)

Als ich vor einem halben Jahrzehnt monatlich/quartalsweise nachgefragt habe, waren es im Schnitt knapp 70 Teilnehmer, der Rekord zur Wahl lag bei 130 Stimmen. 45 ist also schon ziemlich schlecht (die Laufzeit aber auch kurz), 1000 waren aber absolut utopisch. Selbst Quickpolls die in News gepusht werden bleiben oft darunter. SPD und Union waren übrigens damals auch schon unbeliebt, dafür lagen die Grünen und natürlich die Piraten weit vorn. Nazis hingegen haben sich weniger wohl gefühlt, auch wenn einschlägige Zeitgenossen immer mal wieder die Aufnahme rechter Parteien an Stelle von "sonstige" als Option gefordert haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARCdefender (26. September 2017)

15,56% für die AFD 
Hätte nicht gedacht das sich hier doch soviel "ich sags jetzt lieber nicht" im Forum befinden 
*ironie-on*
Aber die das angegeben haben, klar ich kann es verstehen, denen geht es mit ihren 1080GTX, i7 und Highend Gaming PCs auch wirklich schlecht, die haben kaum noch was zum Leben durch die ganzen Flüchtlinge und so weiter.
Da kann man ja verstehen das man eine Partei wählt die einem da Linderung verschafft!
*ironi-off*

Man muss sich wirklich nur noch an den Kopf fassen


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2017)

Wobei die ~16% ja ganz gut mit der Realität übereinstimmen.

Absolut sind es allerdings nur 7 Leute. Also wahrscheinlich genau die Leute, die immer wieder durch AFD nahe Beiträge auffallen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Ich hab die Piraten gewählt.
Leider ein mieser Haufen inzwischen aber das Programm sagt mir halt immer noch am meisten zu.

Interessant ist ja, dass die FDP 5 Stimmen hat während die Grünen nur eine Stimme haben. Das ist schon echt mager für die Grünen. Auch bei der geringen Beteiligung.


----------



## OField (26. September 2017)

Habe die PARTEI gewählt. Serdar als Kancler? Das trifft einfach meinen Humor und als Protestpartei wesentlich besser mit dem Gewissen zu vereinbaren als die AfD.
Apropos Humor. War ja klar, dass dieses Forum voller "Linksversifter Gutmenschen" ist


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Ja, stimmt, hier sind echt eine Menge Linksradikaler. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Acandri (26. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> 15,56% für die AFD
> Hätte nicht gedacht das sich hier doch soviel "ich sags jetzt lieber nicht" im Forum befinden
> *ironie-on*
> Aber die das angegeben haben, klar ich kann es verstehen, denen geht es mit ihren 1080GTX, i7 und Highend Gaming PCs auch wirklich schlecht, die haben kaum noch was zum Leben durch die ganzen Flüchtlinge und so weiter.
> ...



Diesen Artikel solltest du dir mal durchlesen:
Keine Angst vor anderen Meinungen

Du wirst auch unter den AFD-Wählern so gut wie keine Nazis finden. Das ist schlicht nur üble Nachrede unserer Parteien und MSM.

Alle Medien im Ausland haben ebenfalls die Gründe, für den starken Zulauf der AFD, richtig aufgezählt. Einen Punkt "nur dumme Nazis" gab es bei keiner.

Gelegenheiten, die AFD zu verhindern, gab es sehr viele. Genutzt wurden sie nicht.
Stattdessen wurde beschönigt oder geschwiegen. Vom Dauereinsatz des "Nazi-Hammers" gegen jeden mit anderer Meinung brauche ich nichts sagen, das kannst du in den Nachrichten der letzten 2 Monate ohne Probleme nachlesen (und es wird ja noch fortgesetzt).


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. September 2017)

Trotzdem ist die AfD keine wirklich gute Protestpartei. Dann hätte man auch die Partei nehmen können, das wäre bei der Koalitionsfindung wenigstens lustig geworden


----------



## ARCdefender (26. September 2017)

Acandri schrieb:


> Diesen Artikel solltest du dir mal durchlesen:
> Keine Angst vor anderen Meinungen


Ohh doch, ich habe Angst vor Meinungen, die auf Grund eines Beschränkten Horizont zusammen kommen und damit auch noch unsere Demokratie gefährden!



Acandri schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht nur üble Nachrede unserer Parteien und MSM.



Die haben mir meine Meinung zu der AFD und deren Anhänger nicht näher gebracht, sondern das Lesen des Parteiprogramms, die öffentlichen Auftritte von Höcke, Gauland und Co und deren Aussagen darin, so wie die Anwesenden vor der Tribüne die lauthals Grölten.
Man muss sich nur mal das gesagte von Gauland nach der Wahl anhören "*Wir werden uns unser Land und unser Volk zurückholen*" Statt Sieg..... wurde dann AFD, AFD gegrölt!
Wem da nicht der Groschen fällt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Für den Ruf der AFD sind allein die Partei selber und deren Anhänger und ihrer Aussagen verantwortlich, die Medien haben das dann nur schön Ausgetreten, das ändert aber noch immer nichts an dem verhalten der AFD und 99% ihrer Anhänger.


----------

